# Carb restoration/ rebuild



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello. I'm looking for a recommendation on where to send the Quadrajet for my 69 Judge to be rebuilt and restored. I need it to be done correctly and put back to its original appearance. Thank you.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Santo, If your RA Qjet was mine, and it needed recoloring as well as rebuilding, I'd send it to Cliff. 

https://cliffshighperformance.com/services

If the coloring of the float bowl and airhorn are really nice, I would order a rebuild kit from Cliff & rebuild the Qjet myself. Having been dealing with very tough to replace RA Qjets for over 30 years, & there are just very few people I trust with them. Will soon rebuilding half a dozen very hard to find original manual trans & RA Qjets that I have set aside, all need the special helicoil inserts in the fuel inlet. a few years ago I bought the early inlet tap & inserts and used it a few times. Just a few miles away, have a friend with a shop that does throttle shaft bushings on Qjets, as well as GM TBI units, have used him several times to install throttle shaft bushings. If your throttle shaft bores in the throttle body are worn, I'd bet there is someone closeby that regularly performs this task as well. I found the local shop through local NAPA distributor which is a few miles away.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you. Mine is pretty rough condition. I'll give him a call. Thanks again.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

I sent my period correct '71 Q-Jet out for a rebuild to SMI. I guess he did a good job. No complaints on operation. Expensive. He did calibrate it according to my drive train and usage. I don't think I would send it out again. I would try to rebuild it myself. I did buy the Cliff Ruggles book on rebuilding these, but thought I might be in over my head. To do over, I would give it a shot. If not satisfied, then I would send it to Cliff.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. I know how to do the rebuild, but my carb needs more than just a rebuild. It needs replacing etc. Appreciate your input.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Replating. Lol


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I sent my original QJet to Cliff to be restored and I also bought a core that was in excellent shape.
I wanted to have another carb in case my original was lost or damaged in shipping.
I ordered Cliff's book and rebuilt the core and ran it while waiting for Cliff to restore my original then sold it once my original was done.
Book is great and so is the restoration.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I had mine done by Cliff too and am very happy with the results. That said, he told me he was getting out of the plating business. Too many environmental regulations. You might want to call and check with him directly.


----------

